

Show HN: Our Startup Weekend Project - knes

Hey everyone!<p>We would like feedback on our Startup Weekend project, DropSend ( Temporary name ) Here's our pitch:<p>We want to change the way you send files to your friends or contact.<p>Because let's face it,sending a file by email feels really clunky and is limited by the size, 
Instant Messenger is slow and you need to be online and finally Dropbox while perfect for storing files, doesn't really fit this use case.<p>With our desktop application, one click (and we mean it), is all it takes to send a file.<p>Imagine dragging a file of any size to one edge of your computer screen and see a dock appear with the faces of your friends or colleague.<p>Dropping the file on one of their face will send it to them whether they are online or not.<p>On the other side, your friend, once connected, only needs to accept your request on his computer ( X-Platform client) for the transfers to begin.<p>The transfer is fully encrypted and if your friend is on the same local network, there is no need for an internet connection. When offline, the file is temporary stored on our servers.<p>Monetization would be achieved with monthly bandwidth quotas on files sent through the web.<p>The cross platform client is nearly ready. ( should be really usable in the next few hours ) and we are trying some UI ideas.<p>We set up a landing page for now so you can check it out at http://www.dropsendapp.com<p>If you like the idea, just click download you won't download anything for now, but it will count as "vote" for our market validation.<p>Cheers!
======
riskish
<http://www.dropsend.com/> carsonified has a competing product with the same
name and purpose, might want to consider a new name

~~~
debacle
One would think they would have looked at dropsend.com when they saw that it
was registered.

------
jeremymcanally
I like the UI. Pretty innovative. But the product pitch sounds identical to
the YC funded Kicksend (<http://kicksend.com>) and very similar to the
existing DropSend (which someone else has already linked) and a number of
others.

I always hate telling that to people trying to put a product out the door (I
have competitors for the things I'm working on, too), but I don't see any
differentiation here other than the UI of your client? Or am I missing
something?

~~~
knes
You are right a lot of companies are already trying to tackle this problem.
The thing is we approached Startup Weekend more like a Hackaton. We wanted to
create a product from A to Z in 48h. Right now we are on track and I'll
definitely post an update with the "final" product tomorrow :)

------
mendable
Nice idea of drag-dropping onto face icons.

You defo need to change the name ASAP to avoid any trademark infringement
issues though.

------
corentino
One more competitors (and this one is doing great)

<http://forgetbox.com>

you can read an interview (in french) of its founder :
<http://www.jaimelesstartups.fr/forgetbox/>

------
calculus
That's quite like the idea I've been working on the last few weeks! My idea is
like yours but for groups of people, more in a "newsgroup way".

Which technology did you used for the cross-platform client ?

Good luck!

~~~
WimLeers
RE: cross-platform client: I'd bet Qt.

~~~
emixam
you bet right ;) python + qt4 (one of the team member)

~~~
joksnet
Qt ? No thank you... Maybe in a 64bit standalone version.

BTW: * How this will work in some Window Manager like dwm ? * What if I have
no file manager installed ? * Can I use without using the mouse ?

~~~
knes
I Guess its no to all of those questions. Maybe you're not our target :/

------
karolisd
If you want feedback on the landing page, the white text on the light green
background is really hard to read.

"That's ok. Just try it and you'll see ;)" and "Did we mention it's FREE?"

------
geekytenny
Really lovely UI. But was wondering why the title "Dropsend" seems not aligned
with the rest of the page content.

------
ing33k
The requested URL /Download/ was not found on this server.

adding better error message would be better.

~~~
knes
The App will acually be available in the next 24H. This landing page was just
set up to validate our marketing ( Lean Startup yadadiyadada ) .We change the
"error" page accordingly.

Cheers

------
jrose
Sounds a lot like Air Drop on Lion or you can use sites like www.ge.tt

Good luck!

------
calculus
I just discovered you're also from France. Hello from Toulouse!

------
CEONelson
a few typos:

in the header, should be files not file.

Sending a file[remove s] with DropSend couldn't be easier. Just drag n' drop
the file on your contact[add ']s photo and voila, it's sent. (love this way of
sending btw!!)

Sending a file with DropSend only require[s] 1 click. Yes, It's just that easy
and it's Free!

Your file[s] are encrypted from end to end and are never permentaly stored on
our server.

You might want to put up launchrock or mailchimp so we can be notified when
you launch!

What city are you guys in? We're working on <http://joinastartup.org/> at the
Austin one :)

~~~
knes
Thanks for the help on the typos! We're in Paris, France so english is not our
strongest point, I guess :)

We though about the mailchimp / Launchrock page to get some emails but we
didn't want to waste time hehe.

Cheers!

